# Porsche GT2



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

OK, I know that some of you might think that this is a waste of a car, but the customer is never wrong. So I am doing a fairly big system with a few high end products.

The cars stock stereo is really bad, and yes I know a car like this the onwer should just listen to the sound of the motor, but LA traffic, and to many cops doesn't allow for its full potential. 

The Car:









So Here we go.

Stock Head Unit stays in for cosmetic reasons, adding the Nav-Tv OPi-P Ipod Interface.

Going to be using some type of LOC system, just not sure which one yet.

Power will consist of 3 Audison LRX series Amps
Speakers will be Hertz Mille.

Will take pictures of them once they arrive.
Cabin is getting a full treatment of sound deadener thanks to my friends over at Scosche.

Hope you all enjoy this Build up. Should be fun.

Jason


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

Here is what I was able to get done today, not much, but it is a start. 

What a pita to get the door panel off. Then removing the door skin with the window motor and airbag on it even more of a pita.









Full single layer of Hyperflex added to the outer skin. Cant wait til I can get more done.









Jason


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

damn i love a porsche.


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

Love your ride.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

mmmhmmm pure sex on wheels. I don't really care what people say. If I drop that kind of cash, I am going to spend the funds to make it THAT much more enjoyable to drive. To me, a car without a good sound system is just boring. Props to the owner, thing is downright awesome.


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Kenny_Cox said:


> mmmhmmm pure sex on wheels. I don't really care what people say. If I drop that kind of cash, I am going to spend the funds to make it THAT much more enjoyable to drive. To me, a car without a good sound system is just boring. Props to the owner, thing is downright awesome.


Agreed!
I don't get the people who say that nice cars should have factory stereos, wtf is with that? It's like saying that if you are eating at Ruth's Chris you can only drink water.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

The first thing coming to mind here is:

Bass from the front trunk


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

The first thing coming to mind here is:

Bass from the front trunk


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

OK so I got a few more things done to the Porsche today. 

First I got the door together as much as I could without the speakers. I also added the wiring I think that I am going to need to complete this project.

















The major task today was to strip the interior out. I must say this car is put together quite well, lots of hidden screws.

























A view from the outside.











More in next post

Jason


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

I got the roof done and out of the way. It was a bit more difficult to remove the headliner then I expected.










































End of the day shots, I managed to only use one box of hyperflex, which is 36 SQ FT. I got most of the rear done where I plan on putting the woofers.


























Someone snapped a shot of me working, I dont know how they managed to find me doing that.










More to come tomorrow.

Jason


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks good so far. Man, I would be pretty nervous working on a car like that. I can't imagine the cost to replace a cracked interior piece.


----------



## chenface (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice work man.
Very nice car as well


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

That used to be the most common car our shop would work on. Oddly enough Ive done full glassed and painted boxes in the back and amp rack under the bonnet on them with only 200 miles on the car. They are a pain at first but are actually a really good car to work on once you get to know the tricks. Good luck with the project.


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

Yea, this car only has 550 miles on it. The factory stereo bothered him that much that he is willing to let me have the car for close to a month.

Jason


----------



## keithace (Jan 7, 2008)

more! more! more!


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

If I am not mistaken, GT2 didn't come with a back seat....place for electronics and subs, or all up front?


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

slvrtsunami said:


> If I am not mistaken, GT2 didn't come with a back seat....place for electronics and subs, or all up front?


I'm pretty sure all 911's have a back seat - for insurance purposes.


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

they all do now.

also are you sticking with the stock deck or doing a custom dash? I actually had some customers have us take out the factory nav and install a aftermarket DD.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

first post sez it stays stock up front for the head unit


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

I thought the GT2 and any of the RS series GT2 or GT3 did not come with a back seat. Not like its usable anyway. Never the less, nice ride and nice work on the deading so far!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

This is AWESOME.... I get a lot of flack from people about all the sound deadening i've done to my car... I always tell them, when finished, i'll have the weight of the avarage american passenger.... lol... 

With deadening and system i'll have added 300lbs i'd say... I can dig that, if it means my 2-3hr trips to shows and meets are a LOT nicer being able to ROCK THE **** OUT...


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

I can't imagine trying to remember where all the screws I took out went back in. Especially working on a car I'd never worked on before.

How do you keep it all organized?


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

arrivalanche said:


> That used to be the most common car our shop would work on. Oddly enough Ive done full glassed and painted boxes in the back and amp rack under the bonnet on them with only 200 miles on the car. They are a pain at first but are actually a really good car to work on once you get to know the tricks. Good luck with the project.


x2. Shop I used to work at would have Porsche after Porsche come in. Your right about the little tricks with them. 

OP- Is this your first time working with a fiber optic car?


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

its nice when we would get a lower end porsche that didnt have the fiberoptic amp. if you do keep it you just have to use some sort of signal summing device off of the factory amp. downfall is it has a self adjusting frequency range as you change the radios volume so you need to set it at a set volume and us the one on the signal summing device that way it doesnt throw the tuning off.


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

ok, it is late but here is my update from the weekend. I got most of the deadening done, i just need to finish the pass side well and it will be all good. I took on another project and it pulled me away from the car but the customs should like it when finished.


























Side project, customer says that the stock gold Crest on the hood has to go. Since they no longer make the silver one, i desided to make my one, and do a little custom on it.

































A lot more coming this week.

Jason


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

It's a bummer Thousand Oaks is so far away from me. Would like to see it in person.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

slvrtsunami said:


> It's a bummer Thousand Oaks is so far away from me. Would like to see it in person.


Me too!!!

Great install BTW!


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW! Guts for moddin a Gt2!


----------



## Giovanni (Nov 26, 2008)

Great car and great components for installation .


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 17, 2008)

Install pics are looking nice. GT2 is a bad car indeed. 
Got to work on a 911 turbo, but not a GT2 or GT3. 
Great job so far on the deadening. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Very nice job on the deadening. I couldn't imagine the man hours on something like that as it seems there are so many parts to take off. My Focus was simple and took me a week to do it, but I work 50 hours a week as well, so that is why it took me so long. 

Awesome job and look forward to more pics! 

Also awesome car, your customer is a very lucky man.


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow! I'll certainly be watching this build.

Great work so far...


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

OK so last night I forgot to bring my camera home, but I have it today. I didn't get to work on the car at all today, but the amps came in so tomorrow I will be able to get mock up of the amps done and hopefully start wiring.

here are some more pictures:
The floor

















The Pass door

















































More to come tomorrow.

Oh and here is a picture of what came from Fedex today










Jason


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

Looks like a very nice install to me. Where are you planning on mounting the subwoofer? Are you going to be using the ML 500R mid/tweet or the ML 280S tweeter? My friend, Jamey Rawlings over in Monrovia, works on quite a lot of Porsches. He had a Image Dyanmics horn setup he did for CES a few years ago for the Tru Technology booth in his GT3.


----------



## BZinn1 (Sep 25, 2008)

What a fun car to build on..........look forward to seeing much more.


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

that looks like a fun car do work on!

What did you do to get the sound deadener to stick good to the door panel? Clean it or just stick it on?? I am Rammat my doors tomorrow! Just wondering.


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

Ok, I finally have an update.

I started working on the amp rack and the subwoofer enclosure. I had a few problems with getting product so there are a few changes but nothing major.

Ok I started the amp rack on Thursday, I was going to use a LRx 2.4, 4.1k, and 1.2k, but desided to change things up to make the amps more symetrical, so now I am using 2 of the 4.1k and the 1.2k.

Mock up, this was the customers idea, he wants people to walk by the car and be wow'd.

















































I am going to be replacing the MDF backing board with 1/2" plexi then light it up, with yellow leds, or neon.

Jason


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Cool, understatment on the wow factor. What size for the bass? Will you be lighting up the sub enclosure as well?


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

I started the Sub enclosure for 2 Hertz Mille ML3000 12" subwoofers on Saturday. I need to remove a few things ( computer and main relays ). In this picture you can see the items I had to relocate.









I buit the box thus far using 18mm natural birch that I picked up at the local HD. The face of the enclosure will be fiberglassed cause I want to add a slight pitch to the subs.

























































Hopefully i get a chance to work on it some more tomorrow, and get the face done with at least on layer of glass.

Jason


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

The 1.2k will be around 2000 watts RMS to the Mille Subs.

Jason


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

ever thought of a lighted plexi window on top of the box for more of an impact to see the magnets on the subs? You could also investigate for color shifting LED's so the customer can adjust the lighting scheme on the amp rack AND the subs! What are the trim pieces made of? carbon fiber?


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

The guy would like to use yellow to follow the GT2 color scheme. As for the subs, I will be inverting them to show them off.

Jason


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

OOOh, pretty!! Im sure you already have the whole thing planned out, so I will shut up now.


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

Actually I wish I had it planned out. I am kind of playing it as I see it. I was going to do the subs in the empty seat wells, but it looked to plain and i didn't think that this guy would like it.

Jason


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Seems a little flashy for my tastes but this build is progressing pretty well.


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

I think it's sweet... A bit too flashy but then again it is a porsche so being too flashy is the least of the customer's concerns I'm sure.

But I like it... Good job so far!


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

paint it all black I say!!!

Top build, please keep up the updates!


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

ok, not much of an update today. I had to go do a meet and greet with a customer so I was only able to work on the porsche for about an hour today. I did however finally get the speakers. And just like the amps, I changed my mind of a few things. Originally I was going to use the Hertz Mille MLK 3 system, but the customer did not want much of a visual setup in the front.

So instead I will be using the Hertz HV 200, along with the HD 500 dome mid range in the doors, using factory locations. In the A-pillars I will be using the Mille ML 280 tweets, making these the only part of speakers you see.










I was able to get a few more things done to the sub box, including routing all the rings and even a blank for the GT2 logo that was removed from the factory rear panel. It is kind of hard to see, but the sub rings are angled in to the center as well. 


























I should be able to get most of the front done tomorrow, and hopefully some of the sub as well. The rain is kind of slowing me down.

Jason


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

NICE work... although jeebus, I hope he never tracks that car. The LAST thing a 911 needs (especially that one!) is MORE weight in the back.


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

Ok, it is update time. The last 2 days have only been somewhat productive. I am working on the Porsche as well as another vehicle now. I am still hoping to finish the Porsche on the 24th.

OK, I got more the Sub enclosure work done, tomorrow it goes in my paint room to get fiberglassing done. Here are the pictures.










































One other big thing was getting the doors done, all I need to do is install the tweeters and the front stage should be done.

One quick thing, here is a comparison of the factory 7" subs from the doors, and the new Hertz Hi-Energy 8" mid-bass HV-200.


















Jason


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

And now on to the doors. 

First i replaced the factory mids with the Hertz HD 500 dome, required a small bracket and is was good to go. I wired it up with Scosche 14g wire and soldered it to the factory disconnect plug. The door mid-basses were spaced out with a 3/4" spacer, that I bolted in using the factory hardware from the subs. Hyperflex was applied to finish the door deadening Scosche 12g wire was used for the midbass. I had to do a bit of modifing to the panel itself because of my spacer size, are trimming excess plastic, I used hyperflew to sealit up and hold it together.


















































































Enjoy, more tomorrow. Also to come removing front and rear bumpers to install the k40 hidden radar. 

Jason


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi there! Nice job so far. 

I'd seal that midrange hole around the Hertz dome. Why get in so much trouble deadening the whole door if you let air leak from such a big hole anyway? Just my 2cents.


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

Yea i agree with the above, also was that mounted with just one piece of backstrap?


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice fleecing! I though Hertz would use a more 'current' basket than that for their drivers.


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Definitely agree about sealing that space around the midrange. And for some reason, that strap bothers me. I'm sure (?) it's fine but the rest of the install looks so clean a normal metal strap looks.... wrong. ??

Question on the Dome midrange... looks like it's sitting right on the OEM grill. What kind of spacer did you build to keep the dome from hitting?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

dvflyer said:


> Definitely agree about sealing that space around the midrange. And for some reason, that strap bothers me. I'm sure (?) it's fine but the rest of the install looks so clean a normal metal strap looks.... wrong. ??
> 
> Question on the Dome midrange... looks like it's sitting right on the OEM grill. What kind of spacer did you build to keep the dome from hitting?


I'd make a baffle using the old speaker as a template (a thick baffle like treated 3/4 MDF) and then top mount the dome on it. Recessing the hole if needed in order for the dome to clear the stock grill.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

n_olympios said:


> Hi there! Nice job so far.
> 
> I'd seal that midrange hole around the Hertz dome. Why get in so much trouble deadening the whole door if you let air leak from such a big hole anyway? Just my 2cents.


The door is already sealed off from letting air get into in between the skin and door panel. Air won't get into the cabin from inside the door through there but noise might.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Piston, nice install. Dunno if this has been asked or if you mentioned something about it but did you treat the MDF speaker rings so they don't swell up from the moisture?


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

The HD 500 has its own Metal grill so the dome wont hit anything. As for the Mounting of the Dome, I know the strap does not look sexy, but it is doing its intended job. 

Air leak, I am not quite sure I understand what this means. As for sealing it up, I dont feel there is any real need to do so, I dont feel that the Music playing is going to go back into the door for any type of loss toward the listener. 

The rings were not treated, as I have never done in any car. I just pulled rings from my wifes car, which have been there since 2003 and there is zero change to them since I installed them. 

More update later today.

Jason


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> The door is already sealed off from letting air get into in between the skin and door panel. Air won't get into the cabin from inside the door through there but noise might.


Well doh, I didn't mean air in general, just a way to create a somewhat sealed cabin for the midbass. 

Having taken a second good look at the pics (which I probably should've done before posting lol) it seems it is indeed sealed with the inner metal panel. Please forgive my stupidity and carry on. :blush:

I still don't like that strip though. I like to over-engineer stuff.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

n_olympios said:


> Well doh, I didn't mean air in general, just a way to create a somewhat sealed cabin for the midbass.
> 
> Having taken a second good look at the pics (which I probably should've done before posting lol) it seems it is indeed sealed with the inner metal panel. Please forgive my stupidity and carry on. :blush:
> 
> *I still don't like that strip though. I like to over-engineer stuff.*


Me either, I'm sure the area around the dome in this install will shape the response somewhat. I'd use a baffle for "baffle" purposes more then anything else.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

slvrtsunami said:


> I though Hertz would use a more 'current' basket than that for their drivers.


which picture are you referring to? 


edit: this one? http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w106/jasonkelly79/Porsche GT2/The build/Speaker2.jpg

yea i have the 6.5 version of that. it does its job and is not as flexible as you might think, its real rigid.


----------



## worlddre (Oct 27, 2007)

very nice thus far

however i tend to agree with the others i would have copied that factory midrange shape on to a piece of mdf on which to mount the hertz midrange sealed or not


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks good so far, Nice equipment. Never owned Audison; maybe someday.


----------



## Moridin (Sep 20, 2008)

DonovanM said:


> NICE work... although jeebus, I hope he never tracks that car. The LAST thing a 911 needs (especially that one!) is MORE weight in the back.


I agree. Even worse, it's a GT2. The guy should have just bought a standard turbo and put some GT2 body work on it. Far more comfortable car than that one. GT2's and GT3's were meant for the track.


----------



## Aalpine (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice car and nice instalation!!!


----------



## ianbiz (May 13, 2008)

Nice work, I would so love to work on that car. Out of curiosity, how much weight is being added?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I would have went about this build different in the rear of the car......it is a performance car that comes off the lot well balanced....All that extra added wet can not be good for it. 

Just curious whos call it was yours ( to sell as much high end equipment as possible) or the customers( has more money than sense)?


----------



## hairy_sex_beast (Dec 29, 2008)

GREAT looking work...the car isn't bad either.

i wonder how much all that equipment will end up adding to the weight (distribution)?


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I love the install. Can we get some progress pics or should I just drop by?


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

As Porsche owner...I am loving this thread. More pic and updates?


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice car and install. What will you use for processing? Any parking lot "performance testing"?


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Updates?


----------



## 1lazysheep (Dec 26, 2008)

JoshHefnerX said:


> Updates?


werd


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

nice install so far.....good meeting you today.....any chance we can hear this sucker in the future?


----------



## NickoDaFsh (Mar 1, 2009)

looking good! deadning is such a pain!! I hate stripping interiors! but it is worth it in the end.


----------



## designer485 (Sep 19, 2006)

I give you lots of credit for ripping apart an interior like that, but definitely worth it in the end. Nice!


----------

